# illustrator 10 zweite seite!



## Luminus (14. April 2004)

hallo

wie kann ich bei illu 10 in einem projekt noch eine zweite seite einfügen?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (15. April 2004)

Hi, hab Dir mal was rausgesucht. Stand vor ganz langer Zeit mal im Forum.



> _Original geschrieben von propaganda X _
> *kurz: geht nicht
> 
> weiss zwar nicht, ob das in version 10 inzwischen anders geworden ist, glaub's aber nicht. warum das nicht geht, weiss keiner, auch war das schon thema millionenfacher anfragen an adobe. allerdings scheint man es dort für ein USP (unique selling proposition) zu halten.
> ...



Hier noch der Link: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials26746.html


----------



## thoru (15. April 2004)

Hallo Luminus

Adobe steht wohl auf dem Standpunkt der Illustrator ist
halt nur zum "illustrieren" und diese Kunst findet in 
deren Augen nur auf einem Blatt statt.
Es gibt aber ein Tool, es heisst Multipage, das täuscht
dir ein mehrseitiges Dokument vor, steuert dies aber
über die Ebenenpallette. Wobei in der Vollversion du
beim Druck jede einzelne Ebene drucken können 
sollst, das habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert.

Gruß
Thorsten


----------

